# A great educational, entertaining dvd....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Last week I picked up "Standing in the Shadows of Mowtown", the history of the "Funk Brothers", the band members who played on all those old Motown hits in the '60's-early '70's. Today I found the time to watch it. Great production, some excellent music recently recorded with many original members, excellent story and tremendous fun. Seeing these guys in their 60s and 70's playing as they did many years was just great. This should be a homework assignment in any high school music classes today. Any of our younger members who have an interest in music should order this in and enjoy. Featuring performances by Gerald Levert (who?), Joan Osborne, Meshell Ndegeocello (who?), Bootsy Collins , Ben Harper, Chaka Khan, etc. doing old Motown hits backed by the Funk Brothers. Turn the music up and enjoy.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm ordering "Standing in the Shadows of Motown" based on your recommendation, Richard. Those were the golden years of Motown. I'm pleased to report I _survived_ those days :smoking: with no lasting damage.


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

'I shot the Gecko' RIP


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I'm ordering "Standing in the Shadows of Motown" based on your recommendation,


If you are in anyway a Motown fan (as I am) you WILL thoroughly enjoy this DVD. Let me know what you think of it. I suspect you will agree with me. I still haven't played disc 2 yet.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I shot the Gecko' RIP


But I didn't shoot the deputy. There may be a new gecko on the way soon.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, Nick, did you get it yet?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Not yet, Richard. De tails in de mail.


----------

